# Online Herpetology Course



## Pythonguy1 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi, I'm looking into doing an online course through https://www.coursestream.com.au/herpetology-course/ 
Just wondering if anyone else has done this course? If not, any other recommendations would be great??? 

An online course would really suit me because I'm home-schooled


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 27, 2019)

This isn’t an accredited course - so you won’t be able to use it for anything other than just your own knowledge (you can’t say u studied herpetology etc coz they’ll ask for An accreditation code)


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks - I do really want to get into volunteer work in this area next year so any suggestions of study to help me out there would be great.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 27, 2019)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Thanks - I do really want to get into volunteer work in this area next year so any suggestions of study to help me out there would be great.


You want to do animal studies cert 2 - When you do your work placement you can ask if you can volunteer at the place you do your WP (if you're good, theyll let you) and then cert 3 captive animals are both great!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks - Just looked into......The cert II I can certainly manage come year 10, hopefully through my Distance Ed High school


----------

